# Long Term Rental Wanted in Murcia



## Alfonso70 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi. We are looking for a country house or villa in a quiet location in Murcia but with good access to local amenities and airport (no particular area in mind!). Ideally the property should be fenced and secure/safe for animals as we have cats. Space for vehicles would also be a must. We would prefer something roomy and unfurnished as we do have a lot of stuff!! We currently live in Asturias and the earliest we could realistically move would be the beginning of November and we would be renting in excess of 12 months. We are reliable and genuine business people looking for a nice, clean property. Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alfonso70 said:


> Hi. We are looking for a country house or villa in a quiet location in Murcia but with good access to local amenities and airport (no particular area in mind!). Ideally the property should be fenced and secure/safe for animals as we have cats. Space for vehicles would also be a must. We would prefer something roomy and unfurnished as we do have a lot of stuff!! We currently live in Asturias and the earliest we could realistically move would be the beginning of November and we would be renting in excess of 12 months. We are reliable and genuine business people looking for a nice, clean property. Many thanks.


have a look at the FAQs above - there's a post with links to national rental sites which should be a good starting point for you

maybe someone will coma along later who can recommend agents in the area


----------



## Alfonso70 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry i might be being really thick here, but when i go into the FAQ's it does not find anything when i try and search. I've tried every conceivable variation but get no answers. How do i fnd the list of agents?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alfonso70 said:


> Sorry i might be being really thick here, but when i go into the FAQ's it does not find anything when i try and search. I've tried every conceivable variation but get no answers. How do i fnd the list of agents?


ahhh are you looking at the FORUM FAQs on the top bar??

I meant the FAQ thread on the Spain page http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

I guess I should have been clearer - sorry

just look through the thread - there's tons of useful & important stuff there apart from the links to rental sites


----------



## Alfonso70 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah ha, excellent, i've found it now. Thank you very much i will take a look and see what we can find. Again many thanks


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Alfonso70 said:


> Ah ha, excellent, i've found it now. Thank you very much i will take a look and see what we can find. Again many thanks


Alfonso we have some British friends who run a very good long term property rental company. They found our first house for us. Their web page is 
Long Term Property Rentals Lets Murcia Costa Calida Costa Blanca Spain. Check out what they have available in Murcia. 
They are reliable, trustworthy and don't charges excessive fees.


----------



## MichaelSmith (Aug 10, 2013)

Alfonso70 said:


> Hi. We are looking for a country house or villa in a quiet location in Murcia but with good access to local amenities and airport (no particular area in mind!). Ideally the property should be fenced and secure/safe for animals as we have cats. Space for vehicles would also be a must. We would prefer something roomy and unfurnished as we do have a lot of stuff!! We currently live in Asturias and the earliest we could realistically move would be the beginning of November and we would be renting in excess of 12 months. We are reliable and genuine business people looking for a nice, clean property. Many thanks.


Hi, did you manage to find somewhere in the end? Or are you still looking?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MichaelSmith said:


> Hi, did you manage to find somewhere in the end? Or are you still looking?


I certainly hope they found somewhere since this thread is nearly a year old.................


----------

